# Baseball jersey, screen print or vinyl?



## Nick Rocco (Sep 18, 2009)

I have an order for (12) basbeall jerseys. They are 100% polyester moisture wicking fabric. They will have a 2-color team name on the front with 2-color numbers on the back along with a single color name.

I was planning to screen print the team name on the front and use heat press vinyl for the numbers and names.

*Am I better of just doing the whole thing in vinyl?*

I am concerned with matching the screen ink color to the vinyl and I am also concerned with bleeding on the screen printing. The shirts are maroon with a royal print outlined in white.

I am interested in how everyone else handles baseball uniforms.

Thanks.


----------



## enigma1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Do it all in vinyl, no color match issues. By the time you coat and burn a screen, you will be done with the entire job. Plus, no mess!


----------



## nation03 (Sep 2, 2008)

Baseball season is essentially what are business is built on. We screen print all the teams we do, but we do A LOT of teams. Numbers on the back are usually thermo-film or transfers depending on the leagues budget. Last names we do with vinyl, but sponsor names get printed. Sounds like vinyl is your best bet for this job, but I prefer screen printing.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

or you could do tackle twill. 

we do either vinyl or tackle twill on ball uniforms. the difference in price is about $10 each.


----------



## imprintdr (Mar 14, 2011)

What do you typically charge to put a letter on the front of a baseball cap and a number on the back?

I have been reading through the "pricing" threads for Names and numbers, but still having trouble with correctly pricing vinyl. 

I think I am underpricing it, but my area would never go for $15/set for name and number. 

I would love to know a quick and easy way to price my vinyl jobs.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

for hats we do them at $15 including the hat and all decoration and locations. if they supply the hats then we are at $8 or $10 depending on the design for all locations combined.


----------

